# فاعلية الايمان(لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل فينتقل



## ramzy1913 (20 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://


فاعلية الإيمان
لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل: انتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل. ولا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم ( مت 17: 20 )


حينما فشل التلاميذ في أن يتعاملوا مع الولد الذي به روح أخرس، سألوا الرب: "لماذا لم نقدر نحن أن نُخرجه؟"، كان جواب الرب لهم: "لعدم إيمانكم". ثم استكمل حديثه بالقول: "لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل" ( مت 17: 20 ). 

وحينما أظهروا تعجباً واندهاشاً، عندما رأوا التينة وقد يبست بعد أن لعنها الرب، متسائلين: "كيف يبست التينة حالاً؟"، كان جواب الرب: "إن كان لكم إيمان ولا تشكّون فلا تفعلون أمر التينة فقط، بل إن قلتم أيضاً لهذا الجبل انتقل وانطرح في البحر فيكون" ( مت 21: 21 ). 

وحينما أتوا مرة للرب قائلين له: "زِد إيماننا"، كان حديثه معهم: "لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذه الجميزة انقلعي وانغرسي في البحر فتطيعكم" ( لو 17: 6 ). 

ومن أقوال الرب الثلاثة هذه نستطيع أن نستخلص مدى فاعلية الإيمان وإمكانياته غير المحدودة، مهما صَغُرَ هذا الإيمان، ومهما كبرت الصعوبات. فالجبل بكل ضخامته وثقله، والجميزة بكل جذورها المتشعبة والثابتة، يمكن أن يتحركا من مكانهما، بل وينطرحا في البحر حتى يختفيا تماماً، وذلك لا يتطلب مقداراً ضخماً من الإيمان، بل مجرد إيمان يوازي حبة خردل!! 

وما أروع تأكيدات الرب التي يسردها استكمالاً لأحاديثه في هذه المناسبات التي أمامنا .. في متى17: 20 يقول: "لا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم". وفي متى21: 22 يقول: "وكل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه". وفي مرقس11: 23 يقول: "لا يشك في قلبه بل يؤمن أن ما يقوله يكون، فمهما قال يكون له". 

ألم يُغيِّر الرب من مسار الفَلك، مُستجيباً ليشوع عندما قال أمام عيون إسرائيل "يا شمس دومي على جبعون، ويا قمر على وادي أيلون، فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر" ( يش 10: 12 ،13)؟ وألم يُعدِّل في مناخ الأرض، في جلب ومنع المطر: مستجيباً لصموئيل عندما دعا الرب "فأعطى رعوداً ومطراً" ( 1صم 12: 18 )؟ ومستجيباً لإيليا عندما "صلى صلاة أن لا تُمطر فلم تمطر على الأرض ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر" ( يع 5: 17 )؟ وهذا ما يؤكده يعقوب في رسالته "طلبة البار تقتدر كثيراً في فعلها" ( يع 5: 16 ). 


===============
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم = رمزى
 Click this bar to view the full image. 
فف


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جداا



شكراااا جداااا*​


----------



## MATTEW (21 مايو 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا جدا و يستحق تقيم *​


----------



## ramzy1913 (21 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكركم اخوتى الاحباء النهيسى وخادم المسيح الرب يبارككم


----------

